# Stallion Herbicide by FMC



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Did anyone try this new Stallion insecticide last year.....supposedly kills pest in 27 crop varieties and especially alfalfa.

Regards, Mike

FMC introduces Stallion multi-crop insecticide | Delta Farm Press press release archives


----------

